# Squeaky noise after engine bay wash, should I be worried?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been trying to avoid cleaning my engine bay out of fear of damaging something. Yesterday I went ahead and washed it. Just to be on the safe side I covered up electrical stuff. I pre-washed with a weak spray of water, then washed the top plastic covers and around the edges with APC (G101 1:10), agitated with a brush, then rinsed off with a weak, wide spray of water. I never sprayed and apc deep down below the plastic covers or anything like that.

After it was clean I just dried the plastic covers and other stuff at the top, then went ahead and started the car. It started perfectly and nothing odd lit up on the cluster. After running for 10-20 seconds or so I hear a continuous squeaky noise, fairly loud. First thought that pops into my head is that the timing belt/serpentine belt or something similar is wet (though come to think of it I'm pretty sure my car has a timing chain). I let it run for just a short while longer, then turn it off. Start it again a minute later and it's all fine. I've driven the car a fair amount after, and it runs and sounds like normal.

Did a quick google search and found old discussion threads with people mentioning lubricant failure on timing or serpentine belts after engine washing.

Is this common? Did I do anything wrong? Is it crucial to avoid getting any "belts" in the engine bay wet?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I would just spray areas that move with wd40.
It should stop


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K chuck some water on the belt if it stops then its the belt slipping.
More than likely its the bearing in the front of the water pump or alternator though had the lube washed out. A quick squirt of wd40 on one then other will tell you.
The old threads you mention are probably from the ark when we had a VERY strong product called jizer that used to dry rubber out very quickly ( old skool boys will remember the stories of window rubbers failing because of the stuff) then they weakened it down to what it is today but its still fairly strong.
G101 shouldnt dry the belts out


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

What car you got mate. I'm a mechanic. Will try to tell you if it's got a timing belt or chain.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Trapped mouse?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Alty belt? They can squeak and when wet. Mine has done this before but then went away.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> What car you got mate. I'm a mechanic. Will try to tell you if it's got a timing belt or chain.


2013 Kia Cee'd 1.6 turbo diesel.

Also, I don't know if I was clear about this, but I've driven it for probably 2 hours after washing the engine bay and no trace of the sound anymore. I'm just worried about it occurring in the first place.

If I were to wash my engine bay again later on and the sound would come back, how would I approach lubing it any belt that might be the cause? Should I apply WD-40 to the actual belt or the bearings? If belt, both sides or just one side? Apply while engine is running or off? Spray directly, liberally or spread evenly and sparingly with a paper or something?

Sorry if I sound like an idiot. 

Edit: Found a video showing off pretty much exactly how it sounded (jump to 30 sec):


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Start the engine mate. With it at idle. Use the red straw with the wd40 and spray at the alternator belt. Or use yellow chalk that always works. Trade tip. But you will be fine with wd40. It'd because the belt has got wet and it's slipping. If the noise has gone I wouldn't even bother with the wd40. Hope this helps mate. The Cambelt is covered up so highly unlikely you got that wet. Hope this helps mate.


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

haha, you gotta love all the tecs, yer mate, yer, just spray penetrating lubricant onto a pre tensioned rubber belt mate, yer, that'll do, jobsa goodun. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh, wetting myself here, hang on a sec. 
Back now, I would assume that water has got into onto the auxillery drive belt area, aka ribbed belt, fan belt, serpentine belt so on and so on. 
My advice, dont spray it at all, just run the engine till it goes away, it will do, most likely, very shortly. Take the car for a short drive. Its nothing to be concerned about, judging by what you've said. See if supertec advises you "lube the Cambelt while your there" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

GBT said:


> haha, you gotta love all the tecs, yer mate, yer, just spray penetrating lubricant onto a pre tensioned rubber belt mate, yer, that'll do, jobsa goodun. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh, wetting myself here, hang on a sec.
> Back now, I would assume that water has got into onto the auxillery drive belt area, aka ribbed belt, fan belt, serpentine belt so on and so on.
> My advice, dont spray it at all, just run the engine till it goes away, it will do, most likely, very shortly. Take the car for a short drive. Its nothing to be concerned about, judging by what you've said. See if supertec advises you "lube the Cambelt while your there" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


I appreciate the help mate, I really do. What you suggested is what I actually did, and as I mentioned I've been driving the car today with no problems whatsoever. So it seems your tip is gold.

However there's no need to be disrespectful to the other people trying to help someone out. Correct them, criticize them sure, but don't be rude mate, people are only trying to help after all.

PS: Generally speaking, is it a terrible thing that the serpentine belt gets wet? Just wondering for future engine bay washes.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Eliasasas said:


> I appreciate the help mate, I really do. What you suggested is what I actually did, and as I mentioned I've been driving the car today with no problems whatsoever. So it seems your tip is gold.
> 
> However there's no need to be disrespectful to the other people trying to help someone out. Correct them, criticize them sure, but don't be rude mate, people are only trying to help after all.
> 
> PS: Generally speaking, is it a terrible thing that the serpentine belt gets wet? Just wondering for future engine bay washes.


It will be live. it wont kill it . just make sure you lubricate it slightly after :thumb:


----------



## st200ol (Apr 27, 2012)

Worth getting the belt tension checked at the next service.


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

yer, people are only trying to help, i tell you what, why dont your rub your paint with some 80 grade sandpaper while your there, did it leave scratches. sorry mate, i was only trying to help. MATE - THE LESSON IS, IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT - DONT JUST GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

GBT said:


> yer, people are only trying to help, i tell you what, why dont your rub your paint with some 80 grade sandpaper while your there, did it leave scratches. sorry mate, i was only trying to help. MATE - THE LESSON IS, IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT - DONT JUST GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, I suppose you've got a point. Either way, thanks again for the help.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

GBT said:


> yer, people are only trying to help, i tell you what, why dont your rub your paint with some 80 grade sandpaper while your there, did it leave scratches. sorry mate, i was only trying to help. MATE - THE LESSON IS, IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT - DONT JUST GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


By the way, if I do end up needing to lubricate the belt, what would you recommend? I know WD-40 is generally a bad way to lubricate pretty much anything (since that's not really its main purpose). But is there anything better to use? Or would I just make things worse?


----------

